# The King



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Reign February 12, 1874 — January 20, 1891
(16 years, 342 days) Coronation February 13, 1874, Kīnaʻu Hale
February 12, 1883, ʻIolani Palace Predecessor Lunalilo Successor Liliʻuokalani 
Spouse Kapiʻolani Full name David Laʻamea Kamanakapuʻu Mahinulani Nalaiaehuokalani Lumialani Kalākaua House House of Kalākaua Father Caesar Kapaʻakea Mother Analea Keohokālole Born November 16, 1836
Honolulu, Oahu Died January 20, 1891 (aged 54)
Palace Hotel, San Francisco Burial February 15, 1891
Mauna Ala Royal Mausoleum
This is one of my 7/8ths scale sculpts. It is a subject very dear to me. King Kalakaua was one of the first Kings to embarrass the railroads. 

This was the last King to sit on the throne of the Kingdom of Hawaii. His reign was fraught with attempts by greedy American businessmen to unseat him and take over Hawaii, even though he support America and helped to establish many laws that made the relationship between the two countries beneficial for both countries. These men weren't satisfied with the arrangement and eventually they enlisted the unauthorized cooperation between the Marines in a U.S. destroyer to take Iolani Palace by force and imprison the Queen of Hawaii Liliuokalani. When the President of the U.S. found out about this he sent and emissary to Hawaii to order the businessmen to restore the Queen to her throne and take down the American flag. They refused and established the Republic of Hawaii and waited 5 years before the politics in America changed to their advantage and they were able to convince the American Government to annex Hawaii as a territory and establish Marshal Law in 1898.
Hawaii became the 50th state in 1959 but many Hawaiians still resent the loss of their sovereignty since under the U.S. government much of our land has been ceded and many Native rights were abolished. Hawaii once boasted the highest literacy rate in the world. Our kingdom's palace was the first to be wired for phones and electricity even before the White House. After the take over the literacy rates fell rapidly and our language was forbidden in public and only a few were allowed to vote or serve in public office.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great looking figure. Great expression and so many details in the uniform! 

But somehow the title put me on a wrong leg; I guess I was expecting an other King 
http://productimages.wehkamp.nl/is/...elvis-presley-elvis-the-king-forever-(cd).jpg


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I must be a *******. I was expecting Elvis or Richard Petty









None the less, the King looks great








Ralph


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

In Hawaii this is the one and only King


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not real sure what the color of his official uniform was so I'm doing him in blue now. I figure this would be a nice start to that chess set have been planning if they don't sell on ebay. I'll of a blue king and a grey king only 30 more pieces to go


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

You do great honor to King Kalakaua. 

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

If you should go on to finish the chess set, would the opposing "king" be a President or one of the robberbarons? 

JackM


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I would make him either Standford Dole or one of the other architects of the illegal take over. The President was actually against this action and ordered them to return the Queen to her throne, and to take down the American flag. The outraged Dole formed the Republic of Hawaii and declared the Queen an enemy of the state.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick,
Your king is a master piece. You are getting better and better! If I tried something like this, it would probably not even look like a human.
Regards


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Just a humourous observation regarding the character to the King's left. By the colour of his nose, the Hawaiian sugar cane rum must have been quite potent. *







*The* *two figures are of the highest quality I have seen in small scale. Congratulations.*


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Henner and Deltatrains. Yes, Jasper (the fellow next to the King) is very partial to rum and cigars. They don't do his color much good and his maiden sister hates the cigar smoke


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

My second King for my chess set is finally finished. I have compleed almost half the sculpt on the queen. Only 30 more figures to go.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard: 

The figures are beautiful. I hope that they will only be used for regular chess games, and never for wizards' chess games (As in the first Harry Potter book and movie). 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks David, I can always use that spell 'statua repairo' and return them to their former splendir


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, really good likeness!


----------

